# Broken Belt



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, my belt on my 90 Max SE broke the other day and it cut out what I assume is the power steering pump and the AC compressor, because neither of them work anymore. But just today, the car started over heating too. Is that as a result of the same belt? My fans are kicking on and the coolant is at the proper level and clean. Just wondering(and hoping) if the same belt would make it overheat too.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you lost two belts at least.

the power steering and water pump are on the same belt.
the A/C compressor is on it's on, separate belt.
the alternator runs on a separate belt as well (3 belts total).

sounds to me like you need to do some maintenance.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yup, sure do. It happened all at once is the weird thing. But yeah, don't get me wrong, I haven't even started it up until I can scrape together the measly fee to fix it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah.. it's very likely one broke and got stuck in the pulley and either snapped the other one or caused it to jump off. pretty common to see that.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

fugiot said:


> Well, my belt on my 90 Max SE broke the other day and it cut out what I assume is the power steering pump and the AC compressor, because neither of them work anymore. But just today, the car started over heating too. Is that as a result of the same belt? My fans are kicking on and the coolant is at the proper level and clean. Just wondering(and hoping) if the same belt would make it overheat too.


it is possible that when the belts went they tore wires to the cooling fan but that's not likely. the water pump is turned by the timing belt so that's not it either. i'd fix the belts first and go from there. you'll probably see the problem while you are replacing the belts. and i'd stop driving the car with belts missing.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the water pump is BEHIND the timing belt, but is not turned by it. The water pump is driven by the same belt as the power steering pulley.
The alternator and A/C compressor each have separate belts, so 3 belts total.


I realize you're trying to help here, but please only state information you know to be correct.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> the water pump is BEHIND the timing belt, but is not turned by it. The water pump is driven by the same belt as the power steering pulley.
> The alternator and A/C compressor each have separate belts, so 3 belts total.
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to help here, but please only state information you know to be correct.


I know you probably know what you're talking about, but just to make sure, you ARE talking about the VG30E engine, right. Cause I know you have a 93 with the VE30DE. I'm not saying you're wrong, just curious.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The accessory belt setup is exactly the same on both VE and VG.
The water pump is easier to change on the VE, but the belts and such are still the same layout.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> the water pump is BEHIND the timing belt, but is not turned by it. The water pump is driven by the same belt as the power steering pulley.
> The alternator and A/C compressor each have separate belts, so 3 belts total.
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to help here, but please only state information you know to be correct.



matt you are correct. the point i was trying to make is that if the belt that turns the water pump is gone then that would exlplain why the car runs hot. no one had mentioned that. plus no one has advised the guy to stop running the car. but you are right it's the 4 cyls that i was thinking of.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

rvanders37 said:


> matt you are correct. the point i was trying to make is that if the belt that turns the water pump is gone then that would exlplain why the car runs hot. no one had mentioned that. plus no one has advised the guy to stop running the car. but you are right it's the 4 cyls that i was thinking of.


haha, you don't have to advise me to stop running an overheating car. I'm not that big of a car noob.

Hence Post # 3 ^^^


----------

